

The Europas European Startup Awards 2010 – The Winners and Finalists - fauigerzigerk
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/11/20/the-europas-european-startup-awards-2010-the-winners-and-finalists/

======
harscoat
I wish for the Flattr guys (winner best Startup010) "ThePirateBay gone legit"
and for the European startup scene, the same fate as for the (quite
controversial in their time) Kazaa guys, which then started... Skype.

